# NEWBIE MISTAKE! delight to despair and back



## EHW (Apr 14, 2020)

A tale of woe and redemption (sort of) 

NOTE TO SELF! When hunting morel mushrooms for the first time DON't use a plastic shopping bag! And double check your bags for HOLES.... before you put the mushrooms in them..... 

So I found my first yellow morel mushroom of my life on friend's farm. It took me about 3 seconds to realize that I was not looking at a picture of a morel on the internet, but I was looking at a REAL morel in front of me. I guess I have looked at so many pictures I was just stunned it was real. I was beginning to think that these things did not really exist. So I was very excited. I quickly picked it up and put it in one of my three different plastic bags. I kept looking for others but never found any more. We kept walking through the woods and had to travel near some raspberry bushes and thorn bushes. I then looked down into my bag to show my friend again...... and it was gone! It had fallen out of the bag through a hole that had been ripped in the bottom of my bag..... I was.... ummm.... a tad disappointed to say the least. 

So NOTE TO SELF.... Don't use plastic shopping bags hooked on a belt loop when looking for morels. 

BUT the day got better..... another friend of mine had found a mother load of morels and 24 hours later we were eating venison (from my yard) with morels (from his)...... Wow that was good! He made me forget about my Newbie mistake. A good friend for sure! He made me feel less..... hungry. I still can't believe I lost the mushroom!

 Happy Hunting and check for holes in your bags!


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

EHW said:


> A tale of woe and redemption (sort of)
> 
> NOTE TO SELF! When hunting morel mushrooms for the first time DON't use a plastic shopping bag! And double check your bags for HOLES.... before you put the mushrooms in them.....
> 
> ...


Oh noooo! Man oh man. Sorry that happened. Plastic bags are no good for several reasons as you found out, but also, it can't breathe and spread the spores as you walk. Get a mesh bag like an old onion sack. Something durable, breathable with tiny holes so you don't lose your shrooms!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

EHW said:


> A tale of woe and redemption (sort of)
> 
> NOTE TO SELF! When hunting morel mushrooms for the first time DON't use a plastic shopping bag! And double check your bags for HOLES.... before you put the mushrooms in them.....
> 
> ...


That really stinks. Lost a few that way myself. Great that you found one. Atleast you know you’re in the right area. Sure if you keep at it you will find plenty more. Like pollackee said either use a mesh bag or be careful with your plastic bag if that’s all you have. Maybe keep the bag in a backpack or pocket of a sweatshirt. Good luck the rest of the season!


----------

